# Myriapods!



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

These little fellas could wear enough boots for a whole rugby team!

Let's see your photos of centipedes (chilopods) and millipedes (diplopods).

Here's a cheeky little Western yellow centipede (Haplophilus subterranea / Stigmatogastris subterranea) from the potato patch, today.


----------

